# Crips and Bloods Sub Forum



## jimmy130380 (Aug 10, 2009)

can these crew have a sub-forum cause the gangster bullshit is hurting my eyes 

maybe just a sub-forum for talking tuff and shit and being all mother fucking po-po fucking 5-0 fool
gang growing weed setup suck ,your why the po-po are busting normal hard working people cause you fuck it up for the rest of us


----------



## chitownsmoking (Aug 10, 2009)

jimmy130380 said:


> can these crew have a sub-forum cause the gangster bullshit is hurting my eyes
> 
> maybe just a sub-forum for talking tuff and shit and being all mother fucking po-po fucking 5-0 fool
> gang growing weed setup suck ,your why the po-po are busting normal hard working people cause you fuck it up for the rest of us


 
lol nice avitar jimmy


----------



## jimmy130380 (Aug 10, 2009)

i aint no crip or blood ,but all gang bullshit gives me the shits i wanna learn and grow weed not how to bust a cap in yo ass fool


----------



## chitownsmoking (Aug 10, 2009)

i aint a crip or blood but im pluuged though. but i agree this is a weed site after all. good luck growing bro


----------



## f1tzg3r4ald (Aug 11, 2009)

> Originally Posted by *jimmy130380*
> can these crew have a sub-forum cause the gangster bullshit is hurting my eyes
> 
> maybe just a sub-forum for talking tuff and shit and being all mother fucking po-po fucking 5-0 fool
> gang growing weed setup suck ,your why the po-po are busting normal hard working people cause you fuck it up for the rest of us


funny you say that cause I was in the grow shop and saw these 2 wigga wannabe gang banging looking mofo's buying like 50 4 gallon pots and enough grow mix and nutes for all of it plus some other crap. And there I was with the few peices I had trying to get my medicinal crop going. I though the same thing.


----------



## fdd2blk (Aug 11, 2009)

[youtube]N1tdxdoHziA[/youtube]


----------



## jimmy130380 (Aug 11, 2009)

CMON where are all the gangstas getting behind this i was thinking all you guys would be getting behind this a place where you could bitch slap each other and start a online fight for riu 
so who wants it?


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 11, 2009)

We should have a Romper Room forum for all the kids who act like e-Thugs. I would troll that forum all day long.


----------

